# Snowstorm in PA



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Those are some long legs! Gonna need them in all of this snow we are getting!! I am also in Pa-western- and we are getting hit pretty good right now, too. Where are you?


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

We got 2 - 3 inches ladt night. Supposed to get another 4 or so today though tonight. Fun stuff. Can't wait to get home and play with the girls in it. Daisy is only 4, but acts like she's 12 most of the time. But when it snows, she's just like a little pup again.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Those are some long legs! Gonna need them in all of this snow we are getting!! I am also in Pa-western- and we are getting hit pretty good right now, too. Where are you?


We are in Pocono Pines PA--I took those pictures around 8 am--came in did some work and then went back to sleep--I woke up a little while ago and now we are getting really slammed, I can't believe how it is coming down--we are on a mountain so we always get about 4 inches more than anywhere else----my son went to go snowboarding and turned around in the car--practically no visibility and the roads are more slippery than they appear....


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

What a good looking poodle. Looks cold where you are. No snow here(happy about that!!!)


----------



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

Really pretty face!

We got lots of snow here too, which is strange for NYC... it never gets more than an inch or two. I can't wait to go outside with Oskar.


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yea we got it here in Philly....About 3 inches....The puppy loves it...This is the first real snow we've had..


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

We have about 4 so far in Wilkes Barre. PennDOT did a great job on I-81 this time. It was perfect. The non-interstate highways, though, are a disaster. I'm glad I have a 4x4.

But at least Beavis enjoyed it.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh Lorina, what a love---quick question--what do you think about Wilkes University? My son is going to apply there....


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I haven't heard any complaints.  But when I knew people who went there, it was still Wilkes College, not yet Wilkes University. 

A lot of the buildings on campus are gorgeous old Victorians. Drool-worthy gorgeous old Victorians.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Lorina said:


> I haven't heard any complaints.  But when I knew people who went there, it was still Wilkes College, not yet Wilkes University.
> 
> A lot of the buildings on campus are gorgeous old Victorians. Drool-worthy gorgeous old Victorians.


I know,we went for a campus tour a few weeks ago it was amazing


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

We're getting slammed right now in western MA. Predictions of 6-10 inches by Sat. am. 

Thought we would have run out of snow by now  
We still had 1.5 - 2 ft. of ice packed snow on the ground before this started. The snow banks at the end of my driveway are still taller than me. If we keep going like this - we'll have snow on the ground til AUGUST!!!

It's pretty but a nuisance.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Renoman said:


> We're getting slammed right now in western MA. Predictions of 6-10 inches by Sat. am.
> 
> Thought we would have run out of snow by now
> We still had 1.5 - 2 ft. of ice packed snow on the ground before this started. The snow banks at the end of my driveway are still taller than me. If we keep going like this - we'll have snow on the ground til AUGUST!!!
> ...


My brother in law is in Rhode Island, they, like you, had a brutal year weather wise


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

This has been the worst winter for snow that I can remember in a long time.

I'm done now......

Beavis on the other hand, doesn't mind it at all. He always seems to have a good time no matter what.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I can't get Beav to come in the house. He's been out since... since before I started shoveling the sidewalks. I'm finished now, and I have about 180 feet of sidewalk. [Why did I buy a corner lot?!] 

He's still running around like an idiot, running circles around me, eating snow, bouncing and playing.  I gave up and came in for a while.

Edit: Got him in. Had to ask for a paw, then grab his collar and guide him up the steps. I think he was afraid they were slippery. And they were, despite just being swept 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

This storm is pretty big. We might get so much snow it'll be deeper than Beav is tall.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> We are in Pocono Pines PA--I took those pictures around 8 am--came in did some work and then went back to sleep--I woke up a little while ago and now we are getting really slammed, I can't believe how it is coming down--we are on a mountain so we always get about 4 inches more than anywhere else----my son went to go snowboarding and turned around in the car--practically no visibility and the roads are more slippery than they appear....


HI neighbor, well almost. i live in peckville. know where that is? 8 miles north of scranton.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Another almost neighbor!

My brother lives in Olyphant, and I used to work in Mayfield, so I used to drive almost past you every day.

I hated that ride.  The Casey Highway was horrible in the winter.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Why don't you guys push that just a little south? We got robbed.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I got about 3 inches of sleet and freezing rain...no snow


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy's in love with riley he won't stop staring at her, he has never looked at the computer screen for more than a few seconds before but he is just staring now.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Didn't get much, but they're making the most of it.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

That poodle is absolutley stunning,so grand looking.I see one when i walk my dogs very similar apart from this one is light tanned coloured.


----------

